# prince_bigd's build thread



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello all, Ive been around a while now and try to contribute here and there but havent really sat down and posted all the current and future mods for my cruze. Ill start with the basics, Its a 2012 2LT Summit White with the Cocoa and Neutral leather interior. I have a few pics posted already in my albums but I want to post some new ones this week in this thread that show everything so far.

Current Mods

Exterior Appearance and Performance upgrades
17 inch Axis Sport Xplode wheels in anthracite with machined accents
225/50/17 Kuhmo Ecsta Pa31 tires
Black thin wheel lugs and custom black and carbon fiber union jack valve stem caps
Carbon Fiber wrap on the bowties and the front corner markers
carbon fiber vinyl grand sport style fender stripes
Fully Debadged
short black billet antenna with matching white accent rings
windows tinted 5%
In channel vent visors
Rear window spoiler 
red cruze lettering on rear chrome trunk accent, side rear window plastic and front bowties
LED license plate bulbs and trunk bulb
clear turn signal bulbs front and rear
Sylvania Silverstar Ultra headlight bulbs
LED reverse bulbs

Interior Mods
silver trim on glove box with cruze lettering
billet aluminum trim ring for ignition switch
billet aluminum mirror adjustment knob
aliminum/silver door locks with cruze and chevy logo
stainless polished inserts in door handles
chrome trim around door handles, upper dash vents, and light control 
polished door sill plates with cruze logo
3 pc billet brushed aluminum pedal covers
all interior lights replaced with LEDs

Performance and Engine Bay dress up mods
K&N typhoon intake
AFE Pro Dry S synthetic dry filter
Forge Recirculating BPV
NGK BKR8EIX iridium plugs Gapped at 0.032 (these are an 8 heat range plug)
NRG Epac3 voltage stabilizer
TeCollins 1/0 big three grounding kit
BNR catless Downpipe
ZZP catless midpipe
Trifecta Premium tune
sickspeed red thermal covers for intake
reflectix heatshielding wrap for extending the K&N heat shield

FUTURE mods
Bosch 42# injectors
port my intake manifold
better pads and upgraded brake fluid
UR racing upper strut brace front and rear
whiteline rear sway bar
lowering springs

I will try to post pics this week if we can ever get a nice day here.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Very nice car, what engine do you have?


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

It's the 1.4t LUH/LUV motor and 6spd auto. I just installed the downpipe and midpipe, but before that I was making 213lb ft of torque by GM PIDs with the other mods listed. Haven't datalogged since then to check but figure 8-12 hp and similar torque gains with the new dp/mp combo.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Alright Here are the pics Ive been wanting to get up  I apologize the car isnt detailed spotlessly yet. I kept it washed this winter and actually just washed it yesterday but just driving on our roads leads to a filthy mess. :/


















































































and heres a couple of older pics where you can see my front and rear overlays and debadging and such.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job so far! Keep up the great work, and keep adding more pictures man.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks real mean and clean. Moar Moar Moar!


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

thought Id share todays project.  got my fender stripes on and they came out pretty good and evenly spaced and angled on both sides. they are carbon fiber vinyl to match the badges and corner markers.


----------

